# [SPN] Jarnail Singh Sacked By The Hindu Daily



## Admin (Jul 14, 2009)

<!--	If you can't see this message properly, then you are unable to see HTML formatted emails.  Please change your setting in the control panel to receive the community bulletin in Text format. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions 	--><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; ch{censored}t=ISO-8859-1" /><html><head><style type="text/css" id="vbulletin_css">/*** vBulletin 3.8.1 CSS* Style: 'Sikh Philosophy Network'; Style ID: 17*/@import url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/"clientscript/vbulletin_css/style-0e576050-00017.css");</style><link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="clientscript/vbulletin_important.css?v=381" /></head><body><table><br /><tr><br /><td><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><img width="462" height="108" border="0" src="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/spnlogo.jpg"></a><br><br /><br /><strong>$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!</strong><br /><br />This latest edition of SPN newsletter comes packed with important developments concerning Sikh Diaspora.<br /><br /><h3>Featured Topics</h3><br /><h2>Jarnail Singh sacked by the Hindu Daily</h2><br />Jarnail Singh, the Sikh journalist who created a stir by flinging a shoe at home minister P Chidambaram, was on Thursday sacked by his employers. Singh, who was a defense correspondent with a Hindi daily for nearly a decade, said his services with the newspaper were terminated following a show-cause notice issued about 4 months ago. "I have been victimized for raising a genuine issue concerning the 1984 anti-Sikh riots," he said. The newspaper management confirmed that Singh's services were terminated after an internal inquiry.<br /><br />Read Full Article Here:<br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-news/25683-jarnail-singh-sacked-by-hindu-daily.html">Jarnail Singh sacked by the Hindu Daily</a><br /><br /><br /><h2>Need To Correct The Hindu Perception Of Sikhism</h2> by Dr. Jodh Singh, <br />The irony is that after five centuries if we examine the effect of teachings of Guru Nanak on humanity in general and on the Sikhs in particular, it will not be difficult to come to the conclusion that what the Sikhs are doing today is exactly contrary to the Nanakian Philosophy.<br /><br />Read Full Article Here:<br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/essays-on-sikhism/1056-need-correct-hindu-perception-sikhism-dr.html">Need To Correct The Hindu Perception Of Sikhism</a><br /><br />We surely, look forward to your gracious visit to SPN.<br /><br />Gurfateh,<br /><br /><br />Aman Singh<br />Sikh Philosophy Network<br />Celebrating Five Years of Learning and Sharing<br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/">Visit Sikh Philosophy Network</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/daily-hukumnama-sikh.html">Daily Hukumnama</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/gurmat-vichaar-project/">Gurmat Vichaar Project</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/sikh-toolbar-sikh.html">Download Sikhism Toolbar</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/local_links.php">Gurbani MP3 Downloads</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/homepage.php?pageid=books-store">Book Store</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/showgroups.php">Meet Forum Leaders</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/homepage.php?pageid=sendinvites">Invite Your Friends</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/sendmessage.php">Contact Us</a><br /><br /></td><br /></tr><br /></table><br /><table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tr>	<td class="tcat" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><font size="4" face="arial,helvetica"><B>Sikh Philosophy Network Newsletter</b></a></td></tr><tr>	<td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 14-07-2009.<br /><br />Activity since 02-07-2004 </td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><thead><tr>	<td class="thead"><b>Title:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Starter:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Start Date:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Replies:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Views:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Last Post:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Username:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads posted most recently --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25803">Prayer</a><br />You are welcome!</td>	<td>vegangoth</td>	<td>13-07-2009</td>	<td>4</td>	<td>36</td>	<td>01:05 AM, 14-07-2009</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25801">Manmohan Singh has changed millions of lives:</a><br />I think there are quite a few Dr. Manmohan Singhs who are finance wizards. There is another Dr. ...</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>13-07-2009</td>	<td>4</td>	<td>33</td>	<td>10:19 AM, 14-07-2009</td>	<td>harbansj24</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25800">Dera in Exile</a><br />Harbansj ji /  / You made this comment I do tend to agree with Dr. Seth. I have said this ...</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>13-07-2009</td>	<td>2</td>	<td>35</td>	<td>05:30 PM, 14-07-2009</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25799">Bhagats of AGGS</a><br />Respected Grewal Ji, Gur Fateh The translation of  the tukਸੋ ...</td>	<td>vsgrewal48895</td>	<td>13-07-2009</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>52</td>	<td>10:56 PM, 13-07-2009</td>	<td>satnamr46</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25793">Kartarpur Corridor</a><br />Aman ji /  / This is an excellent essay, as is the one before it. It does not insult the reader's ...</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>13-07-2009</td>	<td>2</td>	<td>29</td>	<td>09:59 AM, 13-07-2009</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most replies --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8828">Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh</a><br />aad ji, / sure why not. Please do that. / I posted it just for information purposes..as this Thread ...</td>	<td>randip singh</td>	<td>24-05-2006</td>	<td>602</td>	<td>35389</td>	<td>02:19 PM, 27-06-2009</td>	<td>Gyani Jarnail Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8550">How Many Sikhs Have Married Out Of Caste/Race?</a><br />Josh jee, / That is not the question at all on this thread. A person doing any thing within his ...</td>	<td>randip singh</td>	<td>12-04-2006</td>	<td>587</td>	<td>13033</td>	<td>05:50 PM, 13-07-2009</td>	<td>Josh martin</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=23665">Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh</a><br /></td>	<td>randip singh</td>	<td>24-05-2006</td>	<td>545</td>	<td>29515</td>	<td>01:20 PM, 11-12-2008</td>	<td>randip singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16532">Creation in Islam</a><br />Thanks for you humble gesture . / Please keep it up to pursue the truth but nothing but truth.The ...</td>	<td>azizrasul</td>	<td>03-08-2007</td>	<td>445</td>	<td>25262</td>	<td>02:38 PM, 09-06-2009</td>	<td>jaspi</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19100">Nanak is The Guru, Nanak is The Lord Himself</a><br />Please use a civil tongue. (aad0002)</td>	<td>Sikh80</td>	<td>07-01-2008</td>	<td>440</td>	<td>30356</td>	<td>08:06 AM, 07-03-2009</td>	<td>onewithinall</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most views --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2015">Sikhism And Tattoos</a><br />Sat Nam, Ji, not to worry about being off topic.  I, too, would rather do good works starting at ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>19-02-2005</td>	<td>233</td>	<td>43818</td>	<td>02:42 PM, 02-07-2009</td>	<td>KulwantK</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=4981">Sikh Girls: A Confused Lot. Are Parents To Blame?</a><br />Jaspi ji /  / Thanks for this one paragraph!  /  / Most of the teaching must be rendered on one ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>12-07-2005</td>	<td>340</td>	<td>35057</td>	<td>07:23 PM, 01-07-2009</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2002">Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen</a><br />He was the one who really make me feel the truth. /   /   /   /   / jaspi</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>18-02-2005</td>	<td>55</td>	<td>33829</td>	<td>05:35 AM, 30-05-2009</td>	<td>jaspi</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25375">Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen</a><br />He was the one who really make me feel the truth. /   /   /   /   / jaspi</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>18-02-2005</td>	<td>55</td>	<td>33049</td>	<td>05:35 AM, 30-05-2009</td>	<td>jaspi</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5653">Gurmat Sangeet - Sikh Musical Instruments</a><br />Could you please point out the errors and perhaps, provide us with sources? /  /  / Thanks. It would ...</td>	<td>rsingh</td>	<td>02-10-2005</td>	<td>5</td>	<td>32207</td>	<td>09:43 PM, 12-06-2009</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with no replies yet --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25787">Cyber-Hukamnama</a><br />When doing a cyber hukamama how do you read it? Do you read the whole page? Or just the first few ...</td>	<td>vegangoth</td>	<td>12-07-2009</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25785">Playing a Sikh Character was a Big Responsibility : Saif Ali Khan</a><br />New Delhi, July 12 (IANS) Bollywood actor Saif Ali Khan, who is playing a Sikh in some parts of his ...</td>	<td>Newsmaker</td>	<td>12-07-2009</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25784">Sikh route to Italy’s cheese empire</a><br />file:///D:/DOCUME%7E1/AJS/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.jpgSikh route to Italy’s cheese empire / ...</td>	<td>kds1980</td>	<td>12-07-2009</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25783">Sukhmani Sahib : 8th Ashtapadee : 4th Pauri : My Understanding</a><br />Dear Khalsa Ji /   / With the grace of ‘The Sat’, today I share my understanding of 4th Pauri of 8th ...</td>	<td>Amarpal</td>	<td>12-07-2009</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25782">Sikhism, the Zenith of Eastern Cultivational Spirituality</a><br />Sikhism, the Zenith of Eastern Cultivational Spirituality /   / by: Dr. Sawraj Singh, MD, FICS  /   ...</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>11-07-2009</td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" border="0" width="100%"><tr>	<td><font size="2" face="arial,helvetica"><b><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?c=1">Upcoming Events - SPN Calendar of Events</a>:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td><b>Single Day Events</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>21-07-2009:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=387&c=1">Miri piri day -</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>23-07-2009:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=388&c=1">Parkash Guru Harkrishan Dev</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td><b>Recurring Events</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>16-05-2009:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><span class="smallfont">(05-16-2009/12-26-2009)</span> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=347&c=1">NAAD YOGA CLASSES - Southall, UK</a><br /><i>(This event occurs every 1 week(s) on Saturday till 26-12-2009)</i></li></ul></td></tr></table><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td><font size="2"  face="arial,helvetica" color=""><b>Upcoming Birthdays:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1790">Inderjeetsingh</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=2011">UK_Sikh</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=659">SmK</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1284">Jagxj</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=191">amrinders87</a></td></tr></table><br /><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2"><b>STATISTICS</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>We have had the following activity since 02-07-2004</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>8853 New Members</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>15,112 New Threads</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>67,480 New Posts</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>44 New Polls</td></tr></table><br /><br /><hr><font size="2">To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscribe</a> and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".Currently, community updates are sent weekly.<br /><br />Best regards, The Sikh Philosophy Network Administrators.<br /><br /><br /></body></html>


----------

